# Max, a big chew bone, and good news.



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

I always enjoy shots of Max.

My favourite of him is when he is chewing on the log like its a bone.


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm glad you got good news! Can never get enough pics of max!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> Good news: Results for Max's thyroid panel were normal, and he lost 5 pounds over about a month.


That's great news about Max! When we adopted Dolly she weighed 90 lbs. after a year on a "senior food" diet and getting lost in the forest for a week (that's another story) she slimmed down to 65 lbs.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome photos!! Max deserves his new bone!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow those are some great photos 
love the picture with the bone upwards in his mouth. im glad his results came back positive.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a happy boy! You go Max!!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great news and cool pics!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

He's a beautiful lad!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good for Max! I bet he's having fun with the cooler weather.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the great test results and weight loss.

Great pictures, he's such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great news. Love your boy.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

very nice photos with the bone - you go Max!


----------

